# Family Military History



## proudnurse (25 Sep 2006)

Went for a Hosp appt with one of my clients for work on Fri; upon having a coffee while I was waiting for her, I saw a plaque in the lobby with WW1 and WW2 Veterans from Cambridge. One of my Uncles names was on there for WW1 and another Uncle from WW2 was on there. When I spoke with my Grandmother (Mom's side of the family) she told me something very interesting. 

My Uncle that was in WW1, was in the First Batallion from this area that went to that war. 

My Uncle from WW2, he did not die in combat, but in an accident in Kitchener. Since he was in the Military, he had full honours funeral. 

Now on my Dad's side, both my Grandparents were in WW2. My Grandma said that when she was cleaning Barracks she saw my Grandfather for the first time, and it just went from there. This was exciting to me, I did not realize I had military history on both sides. 

Rebecca


----------



## GUNS (25 Sep 2006)

Consider yourself fortunite to be a distant relative to the best family in Canada.


----------



## 1175CMR (25 Sep 2006)

Researching families military history is a hobby of mine.  Most families have some military history but few rarely have the interest to research it further.  

The LAC in Ottawa have digitalized most of the WWI attestation papers and are available on line free of charge.  WWI service records are availabe for order but at a small price.

There are many facets to researching your family's military history.  If you would like some pointers or assistance please PM me.


----------



## proudnurse (25 Sep 2006)

Here is a link! Look what I found, it's my great, great Uncle George. May he RIP and God Bless him. This would have been my Grandpa's Uncle (on my Mom's side) ever cool!

http://www.cwgc.org/search/certificate.aspx?casualty=597244


He is Buried in France. There is an online form you can submit a photo or any info that you may have about the soldier. There is little or no info about him. I am going to ask my Grandma if she has anything further, so I can add to his data base! 

Rebecca


----------



## patrick666 (29 Sep 2006)

My grand-father was a pilot in World War 2 for the American Air Force.. I never really knew him too well and he died recently, my sister was very close to him so I thought I would try to track down what I could about him for her. Is there a web-site anywhere that could help or would I have to contact the Americans for service record? I was looking through google but I must keep entering the wrong search words because I can't find what I'm looking for.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## proudnurse (14 Oct 2006)

Patrick 

I have not really looked any further since I posted this a while ago. I could not believe I had a relative that was in WW1. I think I am going to research and make a family tree for my Grandmother for Christmas while she is still with us. 

Rebecca


----------



## career_radio-checker (14 Oct 2006)

I know I had a great uncle who was in WWI. All I know is his name was Elmo and that he was poisoned by gas. He would later die in 1919 because of the effects of the gas. I wish I know his last name and what regiment he was with, none of my relatives know much about him.

My dad, in the early 1960's,  did a 4 year stint as an avionics tech (he fixed the dials and doo-dads in the cockpit) at the old SAR station in Vancouver. He never went over seas but tells me some great stories. Like during the 6 months he spent in the Army before transferring to the Air force he was in Borden doing an exercise. He had the "privilege" of being the Bren-gunner. He and his fire-team partner were on a patrol and got lost. After wondering around the stix for an hour he ended up right behind the enemy's platoon line. My dad popped a smoke grenade and then opened up on the 'enemy' from behind. He thought he was going to be in deep trouble for getting lost, instead he was commended by the colonel for a 'brilliant tactical maneuver.' He left the Air Force to become a ceramics teacher at Langara college in Vancouver he's retired now and has become quite well known in the ceramics community. Even if he only served 4 years I am still proud of him and can attribute my eagerness to join because of his service.

Dad this is for you,


----------



## proudnurse (16 Oct 2006)

Thank You for sharing the story about your Dad and   to him also. Wow, since you do not even know your Uncles' last name that was in WW1, it makes me feel blessed that I was able to find the info on the Uncle that I had in WW1. When I found the names, of my family members that were in both wars it was just by chance. Looking at a Wall Memorial. My Grandmother ( on Dad's side ) she tells me some pretty neat stories about how she met my Grandpa when they were in the Army "I saw him walk through the gate when I was cleaning barracks and right there, I knew he was my Husband" I loved when she told me that story, with the little gleam in her eye as she smiled! 

 God Bless You Grandpa! 

My Daughter is 6 and she is going to be laying a wreath for him, at the cenetaph with my Dad this Nov 11.


----------



## gnome123 (17 Oct 2006)

I only know very little about my family in the military... 
In short:

Great Grandpa (on moms side) was in WW1 for Canada but got sent back after his gun back fired and blew one of his fingers off.

Grandpa (on dads side) was in the Polish Underground in WW2 for his teen years.

Wish i could of learned more about them. Especially my grandpa but he passed away ask of throat cancer... smoking kills.  :skull: and i was young and to shy to.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (19 Oct 2006)

My grandfather on my mothers side was in WW1. I was never told what he did during his time in. He is still alive but I dont get to talk to him nearly as often as I would like. He lives just outside of Toronto. He is, however, in a book called "Blood On The Hills: The Canadian Army In The Korean War" ...... Not too shabby     


S.Bradbury


----------



## patrick666 (21 Oct 2006)

All I know is that my great Uncles John MacDonald and Timothy Gillis were in the second world war. How's that for vague? Nobody remembers their units or anything, just the fact that they were there. No idea how I'd go about searching with such little information.


----------



## xtreme (10 May 2007)

My grandfather was in WWII fighting under British Command from India.

Our family legacy dates back at least 1,000 years.

From the area my family lived, they were rulers and quite possibly kings/royalty, given the amount of land we have inherited over there (land in india is very very expensive compared to Canada).  And India being a country that has been in warfare for thousands of years, that blood is within me.


----------



## vonGarvin (10 May 2007)

I'll jump in here.
My mother's uncle (her dad's brother) was Stanley Perry Wood, MM.  He was a private with The RCR in World War One and was awarded the MM for actions in late 1918.  He later was gassed and died of wounds on the 29th of November, 1920 (!).
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2756803

My father's uncle also served, but I cannot find records on him.  My dad (Roy) was named after him.  

I'll confirm with dad, but I think this is him:

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=510781

EDIT: In world war two, both of my grandfathers worked for the CN in middle management positions.  Although they both volunteered for armed service, they were turned away as their jobs were deemed vital for the war effort.  So, they served, though not in uniform.

Then there was a drought of military service until the 1960s.  My uncle served with The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment, and rose to be the regimental transport sergeant.  He served until sometime in the 1970s.  Later, yours truly joined "the Hasty P's", and later, The Royal Canadian Regiment.


----------



## x-grunt (11 May 2007)

Interesting to see others family history. When I got to thinking about this topic, I realized my family has had a lot of military history, mostly taken for granted and seldom spoken about. I suspect that's true of a lot of Canadian families, and the quiet memories slowly fade out after a generation or two.

My Grandfather was in WWI, served in the Cavalry, was gassed on the Somme ( I think) and had only one lung as a result.

My Dad was a paratrooper in the First Canadian Parachute Battalion in WW2, badly wounded in 1945 after Op Varsity, the jump over the Rhine. He was the toughest yet one of the gentlest men I've ever met. Previously a hunter, he refused to kill anything again after the war.

My Mom was too young to serve during the war, but she served with the Farmerette Brigade of the Farm Service Force.

One of my Uncles was in the Navy, and served on Corvettes throughout the Battle of the Atlantic. From his descriptions, it was a miserable life on the little ships, made worse by the sights and sounds of U-boat attacks. His tearful description of a tanker sinking and it's crew burning alive was a wake up to me in my early teens, when I thought war was really like a Hollywood movie.

During WW2 another Uncle was trained to be a wireless operator/gunner in the RCAF, was injured in a training crash, and was transferred to some kind of portable ground radar station crew in North Africa.

My mother-in-law served in the RCAF in Gander during WW2. Another Uncle of mine was infantry in both WW2 and Korea.

I make the third generation to serve, and possibly the last. I certainly can't claim any service as significant as my predecessors, but at least I signed up ready to serve.


----------



## magnumcharger (11 May 2007)

It's interesting to see other people whose families are so deeply entrenched in our country's military.
So, it is with much pride I recount my military linage:
My paternal great-grandfather, James Andrew McQueen served in the militia during the first world war, the 62nd Saint John (NB) Fusileers.
My paternal grandfather, William Sherwood McQueen, served in the RCNR onboard several ships doing convoy protection, and was a survivor of the torpedoing of the destroyer HMCS Ottawa. He eventually rose to the rank of CPO first class.
My Father Sherwood James (Bud) McQueen served in the naval reserve before joining the RCN as an Aviation technician. He served on the Bonaventure until it was decommisioned, and eventually found himself in the TacHel world at 403 Sqn in Gagetown. He served 25 years before retiring.
My oldest brother Sherwood Allen (Steve) McQueen, enrolled into the PPCLI and served in Calgary and Ottawa, and various overseas deployments. He remustered to Vehicle tech, and saw several more trips across the pond. He too served 25 years.
My other brother Paul James McQueen enlisted into the Navy and became a stoker on the HMCS Restigouche, where he served for four years before coming ashore permenantly.
Then there is myself, Robin Stewart McQueen. I joined the CF in 1983 under the YTEP programme, and became a Photo-tech. I served in Halifax, Shilo, and Gagetown in seven years. I released in 1990, and rejoined in 1998. I then became an AVN, and was posted to 403 Sqn in gagetown for 5 years, then to 408 Sqn in Edmonton for a year before remustering to the new trade of Non-destructive testing technician, and posting to Cold Lake.
My wife Anna Marie McQueen was a civilian Nurse for several years before seeing the light, and enlisting. She is now a Nursing Officer, and is also posted to Cold Lake.
In my estimate, my family has provided well over a century of military service to our home and native land!!


----------



## geo (11 May 2007)

Interesting background guys....

Maternal granddad went to war - the great one
Was an old pre war Militia captain in '14. Volunteered - went overseas with the 14th CEF and ended up commanding the 23rd, 163rd and the 22nd Bn CEF - bringing em back to Canada in '19.  In WW2, he was back in the saddle as a full bull - served as "sub-defence minister for the army" and, amongst other things, put out fires between the "two solitudes" (French/English)

An uncle was a Mosquito pilot in WW2 - did well for himself - but thundered in while flying a Vampire after the war.

My mum drove ambulances throughout the war

My dad was an officer in the Three River Tanks - but someone decided that they needed electrical engineers in Canada more than they needed a Troop commander - so he spend the war in Sorel - seeing that the munition plants, factories and shpyards had enough juice to do what they did best....


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2007)

Captain Sensible said:
			
		

> My father's uncle also served, but I cannot find records on him.  My dad (Roy) was named after him.
> I'll confirm with dad, but I think this is him:
> http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=510781


UPDATE
Confirmed.  E.R. Bean was indeed my father's uncle: my paternal grandmother's brother.
EDIT: Pte E.R. Bean served with the 2nd Bn, CEF, enlisting in 1914.


----------



## Old Sweat (15 May 2007)

I had to think for a bit before posting.

First, my wife's family. A great uncle was killed in an accident while serving in the RCNVR in Halifax in the First World War. We have a picture of him wearing a HMCS Niobe cap tally.

Her uncle enlisted in the RCAF in 1924 and was commissioned circa 1940. He was an administrative type and retired circa 1948 as a Wing Commander. Her great aunt was a nursing sister who served on one of the hospital ships used by the Royal Canadian Army Medical Corps. An uncle was a crewman on a RCAF air-sea rescue launch.

My paternal grandfather served in the 3rd Bn CEF from November 1916 to March 1919, while two great uncles on my mother's side served but did not get to the front. 

This is a stretch, but my mom's family (Gorham) dates back to Plymouth Colony in the 1630s. An ancestor commanded a company raised in Barnstable, MA (on Cape Cod) in King Phillip's War in 1675, and another commanded Gorham's Rangers in Nova Scotia in the French and Indian Wars. There also is a Green Mountain Boy in there somewhere. During the Fenian Raids my great-great grandfather organized a party to clear the battlefield and collect the dead and wounded after the Battle of Ridgeway. 

And I soldiered on, collecting clasps to my CD.


----------



## niner domestic (15 May 2007)

Here goes my family's service (I won't go back further than the Boer War)

This generation: Kid and her husband - Navy (SIL's family has parent serving for over 35 years in Navy, grandfather in AF)

My generation: Me, Navy, Hubby - Army, First Hubby - Royal Marines (KIA - Falklands), My siblings, Navy and one RM, 4 cousins, Army and AF (SAR type)

Parent's Generation: Father, Navy, Mother RCMP, Father's siblings, Navy, Army, 5 cousins, Army - signals, Navy and AF (First hubby's father, Scots Guards)

Grandparent's Generation: Mother's side - Grandfather - RCHA, Grandmother, Wrens - nursing sister, Father's side - Grandfather, Royal Marines, Grandmother, QARNNs. 7 Great uncles, Royal Marines, RN, Highland Regts,  Hubby's Grandfather, RCAF - KIA Nov 1945 on his way home.  First hubby's Grandfather (Pat side) - Royal Marines, Grandfather (Mat side) Irish Rangers.  (Father's great, great uncle - POW guard near Marathon, Ontario) My pat Grandfather's sisters - 1 joined the WRACs and was presumed killed in the London Blitz, 1 joined the Wrens - went on to SOE work - she is listed as being killed in 1944 in France - unknown grave. 

Great Grandparent's Generation: (pat side) Great GF, Royal Marines - his 6 brothers, 3 in the CEF (enlisted in NS), 3 returned to Britain joined RN, Cameron Highlanders, RMs.  1 brother enlisted in the CEF in 1914, and no one has heard from him since. 1 brother KIA in 1916 and his name is on the Thiepval Memorial.  Oldest of the brothers - same one that served as a POW guard in WWII - had served in a Highland Reg in the Boer war and re-enlisted in the CEF for WWI.  The 5 sisters of these brothers served in the Red Cross as nursing sisters.  

I won't bore you with anymore...


----------



## vonGarvin (15 May 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> I won't bore you with anymore...



I can only speak for myself, but that is anything but boring.


----------



## JSR OP (9 Dec 2010)

So, after I posted in the Why did you join / Where did you join thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31273/post-998569.html#msg998569  I was wondering if there was an existing thread on family military histories.  This thread is old, but I suspect there are new members who may like to share their family's military history.


----------



## mariomike (9 Dec 2010)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> So, after I posted in the Why did you join / Where did you join thread http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31273/post-998569.html#msg998569



From the other thread:


			
				JSR OP said:
			
		

> My Grandfather, John Cross is born in 1900 in Aultsville Ontario.  Great Grandfather George is 63 yrs old and Great Grandmother Ellen is 30 yrs old.  I don't have a lot of info on John's military career during WWII.  I believe he completed Basic Training in Petawawa, and he served in England as a Bombardier with the RCAF.  I don't know anything of his wartime record....yet.
> <snip>
> Hope that clears up the questions of age.  I don't know where 53 came from...



Bombardier would be the American equivalent of RCAF Bomb Aimer ( aircrew ). RCAF aircrew during the war were between the ages of: "over 17 and not yet 33". ( From RCAF "aircrew needed now" recruiting ads in the Star during the war years. )

The 53 came from "my Great Grandfather had a  younger 2nd wife (by 10 yrs)."


----------



## shiska (9 Dec 2010)

On my father's saide the only service I know of was one of my relatives being a cavalry captain serving under Sir Donald Stewart in the late 1800's. I don't know much about his career other than having been involved in the Anglo-Afghan war. The rest of my father's family were all conscientious objectors during the world wars.  On my mother's side the only military service I'm aware of is my uncle who was a career soldier. He retired a few years ago as a Major in the air force. Again, I don't know much about his service. He spent most of his career as an Aerospace Control Officer and ended his career in Ottawa doing something related to finances.

Next in line is me. Currently applying for ROTP or DEO if that doesn't work out. Hoping to be either Artillery,  Infantry, or Armour Officer


----------



## JSR OP (9 Dec 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> From the other thread:
> Bombardier would be the American equivalent of RCAF Bomb Aimer ( aircrew ). RCAF aircrew during the war were between the ages of: "over 17 and not yet 33". ( From RCAF "aircrew needed now" recruiting ads in the Star during the war years. )
> 
> The 53 came from "my Great Grandfather had a  younger 2nd wife (by 10 yrs)."



You're going to have me going all over the place to recheck things!   On my grandfather's grave, he has two stones.  One upright with my grandmother's info on, and one laying flat on the ground that is a military one.  I'm pretty sure it has Bombardier engraved on it...  Hmm...Maybe he was artillery....  Now I'll have to call my aunt in Indiana to get the right info...


----------



## Sapplicant (9 Dec 2010)

A couple great uncles survived the trek from Sicily to Germany with the Carleton and York Regiment in WW2. Another was a tail gunner in a Vickers Wellington. He survived the whole war, on one occasion, being the sole survivor of a crew that was shot down over Vichy France. The resistance found him first and get him back to europe. He was back in the skies within a few months of returning.

My paternal grandfather was an air traffic controller in Gander, and apparnetly brought in the plane carrying the Dutch Royal Family. He was selected for that duty due to a pre-war hobby; ham radio. Post war, spend the rest of his working days in mid/upper management for NB Tel.

Maternal Grandfater was still training to go to the Pacific in August of 1945. He wound up working as a linesman/foreman for Bell until he retired.

My parents' generation did not serve, and I'll be the first, and only, of my generation.

As for the family's WW1 history, well, it's not pretty.  Very few returned fully intact. My great (great?) grandfather was a victim of a gas attack, and was addicted to the narcotic pain killers he was given for the rest of his greatly shortened life. Couple great great (great?) uncles KIA.


----------



## mariomike (11 Dec 2010)

JSR OP said:
			
		

> You're going to have me going all over the place to recheck things!   On my grandfather's grave, he has two stones.  One upright with my grandmother's info on, and one laying flat on the ground that is a military one.  I'm pretty sure it has Bombardier engraved on it...  Hmm...Maybe he was artillery....  Now I'll have to call my aunt in Indiana to get the right info...



Hello JSR Op:
The info you provided was accurate. I am sending you a PM with more details.
Regarding your Civil War ancestor: 92nd Infantry, Company K (Captain Levi Miller) St. Lawrence County, New York. Private; enrolled Oct 22, 1861 at Potsdam, NY.    Honourably Discharged: Jan 7, 1865
Looks like he saw a lot of action! :
http://dmna.state.ny.us/historic/reghist/civil/infantry/92ndInf/92ndInfMain.htm#photos

George Cross (1837-1912):
http://home.ix.netcom.com/~drcross/geocross.htm
"Mr. Cross was wounded once, and contracted fever and ague while in the service. He was raised to rank of corporal and was selected as one of the sharpshooters." 

John Cross:
"AULTSVILLE - John Cross drowned at Aultsville this week. His many friends throughout the district learned with very deep regret of the death of John Cross, 51, of Aultsville, well known garage operator and sportsman, who was drowned in the Williamsburg canal at Farran's Point, in an attempt to save his three year old son, Fraser, who had fallen into the canal. 

The young lad was pulled from the water by the combined efforts of Francis Froats and Gordon Cheeper. It was stated that Mr. Cross had waved would-be rescuers on to save his son first, and that when they turned to save him, he had disappeared beneath the water. The body was recovered in about twenty minutes and an inhalator was rushed from Morrisburg by the Morrisburg Fire Department, but was of no avail in reviving Mr. Cross."


----------



## JSR OP (12 Dec 2010)

I have a good friend I went to highschool with in Brockville, who is now working in the US as a Civil War Professor.  Her family is also from the Aultsville area, and if you go back far enough, I'm sure we're related.  Anyhow, she is getting me more info about my great grandfather from NY State and US Federal archives.  I'm really looking forward to seeing those documents!

"Mr. Cross had waved would-be rescuers on to save his son first"

I'm told by my dad and others that one of the two guys who were there when my dad went into the water that was reaching with a pole to get my grandfather first.  He said "Get the boy", so they did.  Once they had my dad out of the water, they turned to get my grandfather, only to see him go under for the last time.  The lock was drained to retrieve his body.  We have a newspaper clipping somewhere from the Cornwall Standard Freeholder telling the story shortly after my grandfather died.  The picture accompanying the article is of my dad and his dog Sandy.

In case anyone is wondering where Aultsville is, it doesn't exist anymore, at least not as a town.  Aultsville and several other small towns along the St Lawrence River were flooded during the building of the St Lawrence Seaway Project.  Most of the houses that were in Aultsville, and the other "Lost Villages" were moved to what is now Ingleside and Long Sault in Ontario between Cornwall and Morrisburg.


----------

